# For those having trouble installing video drivers in Ubuntu



## blacktruckryder (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is a program that can install ATI or Nvidia drivers for you. Worked great for me, anyway! 

http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html


----------

